# Trying to set up a 'Wake on lan'



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I'm trying to make a little bat-file
which will switch on a PC on my little LAN
from another PC on my little LAN.

Any help would be appreciated,
as i have very little idea how to proceed.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

The PC i use mostly is an XP machine called 'L700'.
It shares an ethernet hub with another PC called 'Fujitsu'
Ive checked on the BIOS of the Fujitsu, and wake-on-lan IS enabled.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

From what little i know of hubs, the ethernet signals are simply
duplicated at each outlet. A fairly simple arrangement.

If that is the case, then hopefully i can output a suitable signal
from the 'L700' machine,
and hopefully it will appear as required at the ethernet connection
on the 'Fujitsu' machine.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I am still wading through a lot of reading matter,
and so far i have found that the signal for 'Wake-on-lan'
is called the "Magic Signal",
and apparently consists of FF (in hexadecimal) repeated six times,
followed by the IP number of the machine concerned.

There is an option for an additional password if wanted.

Hope someone knows how to do this stuff.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well now i'm stuck.
I dunno what to do next.
I will carry on reading this stuff, and maybe it will all become clear.

Maybe i will find a step-by-step guide on what to do .....

John


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just use one of the free WOL utillities, such as the one in this collection: http://gammadyne.com/cmdline.htm


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thank you Terry, i will check that out.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Terry,

I found a download called WOL.EXE on that page,
so i downloaded it.

It has put an icon called WOL.EXE on my desktop.

I expected it to ask something like "whats the IP of the machine
you want to wake up ? "

No.
Anyway, i ran it.
Maybe it wants to wake up all of them.
It didnt do anything much,
it kind of flashed up briefly, thats all.

Surely i have to give it some info,
to make it work ?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I found this stuff on there tooo...
So ive got some checking to do,
and i have to find out where ports are,
and how to open one of them,
and how to have it stay open when i'm not looking at it.
what does a port look like ..... ?

*The motherboard must support Wake On LAN. 
_ yes_

*The NIC must support Wake On LAN. 
_think so_

*There must be a wire connecting the motherboard's WOL port to the NIC's WOL port. 
_this i will have to check ..._

*The Wake On LAN feature must be enabled in the motherboard's BIOS. 
_yes_

*The "Good Connection" light on the back of the NIC must be lit when the machine is off. 
_this i will have to check ..._

*Port 12287 (0x2FFF) must be open.
_this i will have to check ..._

So i have a few things to do,
i may, as they say,
be some time ...

John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Ok John, you got alot of posts but I am having a hard time trying to figure out what you don't understand.

Why don't you start by telling us what you have tried so far?
Instead of creating a batch file, tyring using this application which has the ability to schedule WOL.
http://users.pandora.be/jbosman/applications.html

Another good WOL utility is here. THey have a Windows and cmd line utility.
http://www.depicus.com/wake-on-lan/wake-on-lan-cmd.aspx


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Squashman,

*Port 12287 (0x2FFF) must be open.
this i will have to check ...

This is the bit that i think i will have trouble with ...

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Squashman,

_Ok John, you got alot of posts but I am having a hard time trying to figure out what you don't understand._

I don't know where the ports are.
Or how to check if a port is open.
Or how to open one, if its closed.

Perhaps you could direct me ?
John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You don't need to worry about ports if you are using WOL on your network. If you are just using this on your network at home, the ports are not needed.

Do steps 1-4 on this tutorial.
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/29941/53/


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I remembered something about ports on the 'Steve Gibson' site ...
So i went to that,

And i found the little utility that he had put up to check ports
and i entered PORT 12287 and hoped for the best.

This is what results i got:

----------------------------------------------------------------------

GRC Port Authority Report created on UTC: 2008-02-12 at 03:51:07

Results from probe of port: 12287

0 Ports Open
0 Ports Closed
1 Ports Stealth
---------------------
1 Ports Tested

THE PORT tested was found to be: STEALTH.

TruStealth: FAILED - ALL tested ports were STEALTH,
- NO unsolicited packets were received,
- A PING REPLY (ICMP Echo) WAS RECEIVED.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

TROUBLE IS ....
I dunno what it means.
It says clearly "0 ports open"

And it also says "0 ports closed"

So i dunno if its closed or open.
Or neither, if thats possible.
Apparently its in STEALTH

What does that mean .... its hiding ??

Hiding or not, will it work the W.o.l. ??
I think i am going to assume it will,
as the Steve Gibson site says it responded to a ping,
so my guess is that it will work the W.o.l.

If anyone has any more info on this, i would be pleased to read it.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Squashman,

our posts seem to have overlapped.
I will re-read your last post and then get back,

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Squashman,

yes. i will just be using this on my own little LAN at home.
I will try to follow the steps in that tutorial,
Thanks again for your help,
its getting very late here, i must get to bed.

I am very glad that i dont have to worry about ports,
cos i was most confused about that.

Cheers, John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Stop focusing on ports!!!!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok, i will shift focus away from ports.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ports are now just a blur to me


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

my focus is now on the cable from mobo to nic card.
or it will be tomorrow, i have to get to bed now.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If the network card is not integrated into your motherboard, then yes, you will need to check that connection.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that WOL uses a "magic packet" and does a broadcast to a specific MAC address. There is no IP address associated with the WOL packet, since the machine that's turned off doesn't have an IP address.  You need to configure the WOL utility with the proper MAC address.

Here's the utilities that I use, they've worked fine for me: http://www.depicus.com/wake-on-lan/


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Squashman, Hi JohnWill,

Ive been to that site 'Depicus',
and after nosing about a bit, i clicked on 'Wol for Windows',
this took me to a nice looking download called 'Wol Gui' which
i have downloaded and put into its own folder.

It looks like this little program will do just what i was trying to
do with a bat-file, that is send the 'Magic Packet' to a specified
PC.

I will give it a try and get back to you,
Cheers, John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They also have a command line version, which is what I normally use. You just fire off a batch file and it turns on the machine.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

That actually sounds more like what i was looking for.
I was trying to put together a bat-file, because then i could have the icon on my desktop
for a given bat-file.
Each icon could be for turning on its corresponding PC, as i have a few.

However using that little GUI is not much trouble, just fill out the numbers etc.
I'll see how it goes.

Having an icon to turn on a remote PC means i dont have to remember numbers, or have a list,
I will try that GUI for a while, although i think i will end up with icon-shortcuts to bat files for
each PC.

Many thanks for your help.

Now i have to find out its Mac-address,
and of course, check the Mobo to Nic lead is in place.

However, i am much much closer to a result now.
Cheers, John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> They also have a command line version, which is what I normally use. You just fire off a batch file and it turns on the machine.


Kind of like post #10.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

john1 said:


> Now i have to find out its Mac-address,
> and of course, check the Mobo to Nic lead is in place.
> 
> However, i am much much closer to a result now.
> Cheers, John


Two ways to do that. On the PC you need to know the mac address, open up a cmd prompt and type: ipconfig /all. Look for the physical address. Option two: ping the ip address of the computer from another machine from a cmd prompt and then type: arp -a from the cmd prompt.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download the ARP viewer from the site I referenced, and fire it up. It lists all the machines and their MAC and IP addresses.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

There are a couple of other WOL utilites out there that will keep track of your computers for you and let you send the WOL packet to them. That way you don't have to keep a separate batch file for each one. But for just a couple of computers, I guess it doesn't really make much of a difference.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I only have two computers I wake up, so it's easier to keep two batch files to kick start them.  Since *john1* mentioned his "little LAN", I suspect he doesn't have dozens of them to start.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
Two things ....
firstly, that little program seems to hold in its display
the last Mac number used, so i wont need to keep remembering it
which was part of why i wanted to use bat-files.

secondly, that little program does not hold on to the choice of
internet or local subnet.
That may not matter, as it may get to the nic card either way,
but it does matter that it thinks i am entering " in the mac address
field.
Which i am not doing.

It tells me that " is not a valid integer value.

**********

It would appear to be mistaking one of the numbers i am entering
for " so maybe i should enter " and see what it makes of that.
But that can wait, i have to check for the 'mobo-to-nic' lead,
i will do that now.

**********

And yes, you are correct, i don't have dozens of PCs to start.
Only one that i want to start remotely for now, maybe a couple more
later as i get used to the arrangements.
I have a few with 98se, and one in my bedroom with XP home, and an
XP pro that i am using now. 

And an old Apple Power-mac that has extensive scsi stuff given to me
by a friend who has replaced it with newer stuff, and newer scsi bits.
I will be trying to include that PC into my 'little lan' too, but i
suspect that the Apple to Microsoft interchange may be fraught with
problems. I would not expect 'active' files to exchange satisfactorily
but i would expect to exchange text files, and bmp files, and jpg
files without problems, and maybe PDFs too.
The Apple has several external hard drive units on scsi, this is one
reason i eventually want to include it. And it also has an excellent
scanner on the scsi loop.
However I doubt that the scanner would be accessible from the lan.

**********

Anyway, back to pulling apart the Fujitsu to check for a lead.

Regards, John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

copy and paste just to be on the safe side.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

you mean copy and paste the mac address, ... yes ?
into the little wol program field.

As it happens it was copied and pasted.

but that error message may simply be some 'general error' notification,
i have yet to check for a lead, it is possible that a missing lead could be
a reason to reject the advances of the wake-up program.

I will get back soon about the Nic/Mobo lead.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well,
Ive sort of had a look, but not a very good look, at the Nic Card.
And, yes there is a small flying lead affixed to it with a small
white plastic plug-end having three or maybe four wires.
It looks like the Wol lead to me.

I will have a better look tomorrow, and try to see where it joins
the mobo. There may be some indication that it is the Wol lead,
although i am pretty sure that there is nothing else that it can be.

Cheers, John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not all motherboards support the WOL capability, so that may be yet another issue.  Remember, this has to be a BIOS option.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

well, i found it in the BIOS, or what looked like it anyway, and
turned it to enabled.

I have not yet examined the motherboard.
But i have had a good look at the cards.
The small lead i saw before, going from a card to the mobo, is not
on the ethernet card. It is on the sound card.
I think it goes to the CD/DVD reader/writer unit.

I removed the ethernet card to have a good look at it. Doesn't look
like there is any fitting for a flying lead.

I am assuming that this would not have been included in the 'slot'
connections, and that this function would only be available using a
small flying lead ... yes ?

Dug out some other ethernet cards from my little collection of bits,
none of them appear to have any such fitting on them either.

So i am going to post a picture of my ethernet card.
Just to embarrass the manufacturers for being uncooperative.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

***************
Hi,
there is a little place on there that may have been reserved for a small socket.
John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

*************
I would have to ask somebody who knows about this stuff,
but it looks to me that a small three-wire fitting has been left as a
possible option on that board.

If that is the case, then i could solder on a three wire lead,
with a suitable plug to go into the mobo.

I would of course, need to know the order of the connections. It is a
little smaller than i am used to soldering, but i am willing to try
if that space is actually set aside as an option for a Wol fitting.

John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

The picture quality is so fuzzy, I can't tell. But I am prettys sure you would see the connector if it was there. It is pretty obvious on most network cards. Network cards are so cheap these days, if you really need this functionality I am sure it is not going to cost you to much money to buy a new one.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Squashman,

This is a little clearer.
That space looks like it might be an option to fit a socket.

If it is, i could use it.

John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I doubt that will work. Just looking at a few online shopping sites in the UK, I see network cards range in price from £5.88 to £18.04. Remember that time is money.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Ive been into the BIOS on my Fujitsu and enabled the Wake-On-Lan.

The card is an RTL8139/810x, i've also been into its 'Properties' in
"Network control" and enabled "WakeUp using APM mode" which may or
may not be right.

It may or may not be right, cos now it says "Enable"
Which might mean that its enabled,
or it might mean "to Enable click here"

If i toggle it, it changes to "Disable",
Which may or may not mean that its disabled.
It might mean "to Disable click here"

Sometimes i don't know if i am disabling or enabling,
or how to tell which.

I reckon i can put wires on that card, but i will need to find out
the connections. And i should try to find out if the manufacturers
have removed anything else, as well as the socket.
It might have a dedicated chip for all i know.

John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I think you are wasting your time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If they didn't include the WOL connector (even if that's what goes there), it's likely that the card won't support it anyway.

I agree with the previous posts, I'd get a new NIC that supports it. Before you do that, make sure the motherboard has the proper connection for WOL so that the NIC will have something to connect to. Being in the BIOS isn't quite enough evidence.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Yes, the card may well not support Wol, if the connector isn't there.
Had a long chat with a bloke at the computer bits store, the picture
of the card on their site shows the fitting in place, but the one he
is looking at from stock has no fitting there.

He says thats the only difference he can see,
so unless its using different chips which look the same,
i reckon its just an option, and you can get it with or without.

Anything to save a few pence.

Thing is, i really need to see both types together, to decide for
myself if i think all it needs is the wires soldering in,
or if it looks like there's more missing than the little wol socket.

Failing that i will have to buy another card,
one with a wol fitting on it.
And i think thats what i will have to do.

***************

The mobo.
Yes, i will have to check that out. The mobo is a GA-6LMM7 (i440LX)
from Gigabyte Technology Co Ltd according to 'SiSoftware'

So i will see what i can find out about it.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

http://oldweb.gigabyte.com.tw/products/ga6lmm7.htm

Apparently it supports "Wake-On-Lan" header.
(i have no idea what a wake on lan header is)
Maybe they made it up.

Anyway, on the face of it, that page seems to say it supports wol.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

john1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, the card may well not support Wol, if the connector isn't there.
> Had a long chat with a bloke at the computer bits store, the picture
> ...


Alot of times you will see manufacturers add functionality to a Model and just put a revision number at the end. This is pretty common with Motherboards and SOHO Routers. I have an Abit KT7A rev 1 motherboard. If I had rev 2, I could have put an Athlon XP cpu in it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

john1 said:


> http://oldweb.gigabyte.com.tw/products/ga6lmm7.htm
> 
> Apparently it supports "Wake-On-Lan" header.
> (i have no idea what a wake on lan header is)
> ...


the header is the connector on the motherboard. Download the manual for your motherboard and it should show you where it is. Otherwise start looking at all the small connectors and read the fine print and see if you can find WOL.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

See if this is the location.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Johnwill,

Can you tell me where you got that last picture please, and the info.
I like to get what info i can on the PCs that i have.

Anyway Squashman, i bit the bullet. I went to the PC shop and bought
(with money) another Ethernet Card, and i was careful to make sure it
had the W.o.l. facility on the card.
The girl at the shop was very helpful, when she brought a NIC card out
from the back for me, i had a god look at the picture on the box, and
showed her the little white socket in the picture.

I said, i would like to be sure that it has this facility please.

Ok she said, and opened the box.
She looked at the card for a bit, then the picture on the box, then
we both looked.

Oh, she said, it doesn't have that bit. What is that then ?

So i told her its called wol, its the wake-up bit.
Whats that she asked, i said its so that you can turn it on from
another PC. Oh, she said, you learn something every day.

So she went and looked through the cards that she had there, and came
back with one. Here we are she said, this one has got it.
And its the last one.

I was most pleased, except that it did not come with a lead. I got a
mini CD in the box with it for set-up. First time i've seen one of
those mini CDs.
Well since the eighties anyway. They used to sell them as music
records, but i dont know if these are the same, or if they just look
the same.
I assume it will work in a normal comuter CD slot.

Cost me a fiver (five pounds 28p sterling ... $ 10.38565 Dollars)

So i am back on the campaign trail, or will be soon as ive fitted it.
And i spose i will have to do its drivers as well.
And make or find a suitable lead for it.
I'm wondering about the 'sound' lead that goes in the CD player, that
might be a three wire .... i will have to check.

Cheers, John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

john1 said:


> Hi Johnwill,
> 
> Can you tell me where you got that last picture please, and the info.
> I like to get what info i can on the PCs that i have.


From the link you posted above!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks Squashman, i must have missed that.
I've copied that stuff now.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

http://oldweb.gigabyte.com.tw/products/ga6lmm7.htm

Ive copied the zips, but they dont work.
The PDFs do, i am trying to find a way to save the PDFs.

I'm not that good with PDFs.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I couldn't see any way tosave the PDFs.
May try the zips again.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

waste of time.
couldn't save any of it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have any application that will open a pdf file? I use Adobe Acrobat Reader; when I open a pdf with that reader embedded in my browser the floppy disk icon (2nd from the left) can be used to save the file where ever I want it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Click on the link and say save. I downloaded several of the ZIP files, they opened with no problem.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I can open the PDFs alright, from that site, and i've had a bit of a
look through them. I couldn't find that illustration which you posted
which pointed to the WOL fitting.

I found the fitting, but i want to be sure of the connections because
the card, which was brand new and in its box, with a driver CD, came
without a connecting wire.

And the shop had none to sell me.

So i am going to have to find or make one.
I'm wondering about the audio wire which goes to the CD player, that
might be a three wire lead, i will have to check.

From what i can make out about the wol socket the middle connection is
ground, and i have not yet decided on which is which of the outer two.
One of the outer ones is a 5v feed, and the other one is the wake-up
signal.

But i am not clear about which is which.

*************

I had a look at the PDF display, and it doesnt look as though 'Acrobat
Reader 3' has the function you describe.

I have other acrobat readers on other machines, and i will check it
out, i will be very happy if i can get that info on to my own machine
rather than rely on the good graces of large distant organisations.

I have saved in my own folders all the Win98se details that i could
get, including all the relevant service packs and update files, and
patches that have now mostly disappeared. Along with various little
tweaks and so called power-toys that were available, some of which
are actually useful.

You never know when stuff thats available will disappear overnight.
Like MusicMatch-8 ... one day, it was gone from the net. 

So i like to keep stuff independently. The best storage medium i have
found to date are normal to moderate density write only CDs, about
600 t0 700 megabytes.

The Re-Writeables seem to lose stuff after about a year or so, DVDs
dont last all that long, and i find the slightest scratching upsets
them, Re-Write DVDs are to my mind pretty useless except for medium
term storage. Would be interested in your opinions on media storage.

*************

I will try those PDFs on a newer version. Couldn't get the 'save'
option at that site to work for me.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well they seemed to save ok, but they wouldn't open.
Maybe they just didn't like my early version.
I will try to open a saved one with a newer version.

John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Acrobat 3. Holy cow. Get the latest version of Acrobat for that Computer. I am assuming you are using Windows 98 and I believe the last version for 98 was version 6.

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html

The easiest way to save a PDF is to right click on the link and select Save Target....


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Well, yes, the saved zip files from that site do open, on another PC
but they open as RTF documents, and not as PDFs.

Which is odd, but workable.

I found that bit which shows the wake-up socket on the mobo, which you
already posted. Its not very clear on my saved copy, and in chinese.
It seems to show pin one as the five volt connection as the outermost
pin, and the signal as the innermost pin number three.

I think i will also try to do a save from the PDFs which open from the
site directly, they may save alright using a newer version of Adobe.

*******************

I will be changing the ethernet card for the replacement that i have
just bought soon, and also searching around my bits and pieces in case
i have a suitable lead, if not i will have to make one.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Squashman,

I'm using WinXPpro with a couple of Win98se machines on a small lan.
I think you're right, i should put a newer version of Adobe on this
XP machine.

Then maybe i wont have these difficulties.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I have installed Acrobat 6 on the XP machine i'm using, and it works fine.
Saved a copy of the PDF file without a problem.

Off to bed now, its late here.
John


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Why only 6. I believe they are up to version 8. The only reason I said version 6 was because that was the last release that supported Windows 98. Get the latest version if you are running XP.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Adobe is now at 8.1.2, at least for XP and Vista. Some changes have been for plugging security holes, so Squashman's advice is very much right on.


----------

